# Twitching?!



## MerryMaker (27 October 2008)

I would like some opinions on whether twitching is cruel or not. I was pulling a friends pony's mane at the weekend, and he was swinign me into walls, and then reared up and nearly landed on my head!! So to avoid injury to him from slipipng, and for myself, and so as not to stress him, I said to my friend, is it ok with you if I twitched him?

Pony owner said its absolutely fine, so off I went, finished the job in record time (except the last 2 sections when pony seemed to wake up, and I finished the job quickly with scissors, D'OHHH!) and a lady from the yard stormed past saying, I will never be able to look you in the eye again, what on earth do you think you're doing twitching that poor creature?! 

Ear twitching, yes, not something I would do, but I had his little nose in one of those humane twitchy clampy things, he went to "sleep", and the job was done quickly with no injuries!

It's not cruel... is it?!


----------



## louisevictoria (27 October 2008)

I know a lot of peoples opinions vary on this subject but personally for me with my mare, for things like mane pulling or clipping her back legs, I have to twitch her, as she will try to kick you, bodyslam you into a wall etc and for the safety of the people around (as she is a big animal at 17hh) I twitch her which allows me to get the job done as quick as possible without fighting her or anyone getting injured.


----------



## cruiseline (27 October 2008)

No its not cruel, twitching releases endorphins to the brain to relax the horse, pulling on a twitch however is cruel!!!! I am not a huge fan of ear twitching as it can lead to horses becoming head shy, but when needs must, I have uses ears, neck and nose.

Human safety is important, flying hooves can and have killed, twitching is a way of getting things done quickly with the least amount of stress to both parties, a very valuable tool to have around.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (27 October 2008)

Would that moaning woman prefer you to have the vet in to sedate or give the pony a tube of sedalin? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Twitching triggers off the pony/horse to sedate themselves. It's been used for years &amp; will continue being used.....infact I'm off to the yard now to clip &amp; I will be twitching the horse...................I don't fancy being thrown about the stable


----------



## 3Beasties (27 October 2008)

I have to Twitch my Pony for a lot of things (Farrier, Vet, Clipping, Even the back man!), I don't like doing it but feel that I have no choice if I am to keep myself and others safe.  Yes she is small but she is very strong and I can't hold her when she starts rearing and leaping about all over the place.

If a twitch is used correctly (just like most  horse related items) and as quickly as possible I think it is a lot kinder then causing the horse unnecessary stress and risking people getting injured.

There are a lot of people who think it is cruel but not everyone will agree on everything!


----------



## chunklovescooks (27 October 2008)

Twitching, as Cruiseline said, releases endorphins into the brain, because of the natural panic reaction when they are being hunted, the predator would grab them by the nose "apparently" it basicly calms them right down, its not cruel, I'd of thought it more cruel if she had to be put down for killing a human.

S


----------



## quirky (27 October 2008)

Maybe you'd like to suggest to the woman that she shows you next time how she does it with "lively" pony as a subject.

Then and only then can she pass comment on your use of a twitch.
FWIW, I don't think it's cruel.


----------



## MerryMaker (27 October 2008)

Yay I'm glad everyone so far has the same opinion as me! I ignored the comments, and shall continue too!


----------



## Walshy (27 October 2008)

i used to have a 12.2 show pony. when we were pulling his tail he used to be awful. i dont like twitching but when the vet gives a 12.2 pony enough sedative for a shire horse and it is still kicking and rearing and the vet tells you that he cant give it anymore in fear of killing it i had no choice lol 

in some sercumstances you dont have any choice!


----------



## Enfys (27 October 2008)

I have never used twitches on ears, but Cruiseline has said everything I would have.

Used sensibly it is a very useful tool. 

Question, I have never used one, but do people prefer the 'humane twitches' (they look like a big set of barbeque tongs to me) to the traditional rope and handle ones?


----------



## LCobby (27 October 2008)

Yes, they don't over-tighten even if horses moves. Also, because they have a cord and clip they can be fastened, so less chance of handler gettgin a  twitch handle in the face 

For emergencies, you can put them on and clip to the headcollar- Ideal if you have to deal with a horse single handed who needs something like a wound treating, you can do it quickly and effciently then unclip the twitch safely.


----------



## arwenplusone (27 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Twitching, as Cruiseline said, releases endorphins into the brain, because of the natural panic reaction when they are being hunted, the predator would grab them by the nose "apparently" it basicly calms them right down, its not cruel, I'd of thought it more cruel if she had to be put down for killing a human.

S 

[/ QUOTE ]

There is actually no scientific evidence about the Endorphins (or at least I have never found any) - it is apparently a passed down theory that has little factual basis. 
I was talking to a chap in equine welfare (a scientist, not a pony hugger)last week about the self same subject and we both agreed it was a painful procedure.  
Most horses don't stand well to have a twitch put on which is a suggestion of pain, and many will 'come out of it' due to adrenalin/cortisol rush(also a pain response).  As for the endorphins that make the horse stand still - would you move whilst someone had hold of your lip &amp; was twisting it?

That said, I DO use one and I find them very effective.  I think they have a place but we should be honest about what they do and that is that they cause pain.


----------



## cruiseline (27 October 2008)

I also like the fact that they can be clipped to the headcollar, as it does stop people pulling on it. I have a short handled rope one, with a velcro strap on the end. After tightening it, I velcro it to the headcollar so that it does not get pulled, or tuck it under the cheek piece of the headcollar. Very useful if you are on your own.


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 October 2008)

I don't think they are cruel if used correctly.    However our pony was twitched (by a vet) and the twitch was left on far too long and caused quite a lot of damage to her muzzle.  My own vet went mad when he saw the scar  and used her as an example to a student as how not to use a twitch.


----------



## Queenbee (27 October 2008)

I would agree with everyone's responses (it would seem that this woman is in the minority)  A twitching tool is easier to use, however i do tend to use a rope twitch.  The only thing that i would say is make sure that it is loosened at regular intervals, there have been occasions where this has not been done and horses can sustain nerve dammage as a result of lack of blood flow. I would far rather have a horse twitched, and have clipping, mane pulling or a visit from the vet be a relaxed and safe encounter for all involved.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (27 October 2008)

I don't think its cruel, but I have now seen a horse react badly to a twitch, I've had a re think about how effective they are. She basically lost the plot, grunting and groaning. (as soon as she made a noise it was taken off immediately) I would love to see a twitch used sucessfully, as I have never even seen a twitch used before, and have now lost faith in the whole idea really.


----------



## Pink_Pampas (27 October 2008)

No, I don't think it's cruel if used properly and for the minimal time.  My vet twitches my pony to be able to get a needle anywhere near him otherwise he would be rearing/kicking etc.


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 October 2008)

The problem with our pony was that the twitch was on whilst a Robert Jones bandage was removed, the leg was x rayed and then it was re-bandaged, nearly 40 minutes, without the twitch being loosened  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  This happened when the pony was on loan, as you can imagine as soon as possible we brought her home and used our own vet !


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (28 October 2008)

I knew a pony who went berserk when she was being clipped, they tried holding up a front leg, and she was still throwing herself around the box like a pro wrestler, then they put a twitch on her.  Didn't make any difference.  I kept saying "why don't you hold up a hind leg?" but I was dismissed as talking nonsense.

A while later another kid was having a problem with her pony that was similarly throwing itself around despite someone holding up a front leg.  When the helper gave up, I walked over, picked one of the pony's hind feet up and she stood there rock solid while the kid did whatever it was needed doing (I think she was putting cream on a cut).

Holding up a hind leg "disables" the horse almost completely - I wouldn't recommend it to everyone as the horse can still kick you if you don't do it "properly" (you have to stand to one side and hold the leg up under the horse's belly) and obviously horses are a lot stronger than 12.2 13.2 ponies.


----------



## Fairynuff (28 October 2008)

Where have all the 'bunny huggers' gone? I see it no better no worse than running a leccy tape up the side of a box to stop horse trashing wall with his teeth 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. But then again, I did it cos Im a wicked old bat 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. If it keeps the horse calm and the people alive then yes, twitch all you want! I was witness to a hunt yard twitch the tongue of the whipper- ins horse in order to clip him-now that was OTT 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mairi.


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 October 2008)

Holding up our pony's hind leg wouldn't really have been feasible as it was the other hind leg that was fractured


----------

